# JPanels spiegeln und JLabel Background-color



## zd (3. Jul 2004)

Hi,
Ich habe 2 Fragen:
1. Kann man JLabels spiegeln? Also ich habe ein Panel, das ich im Prinzip 2 mal benutzen will, nur einmal um die x-Achse gespiegelt. Gibts da was, oder muss ich mir das nochmal aufm Kopf zusammenbauen?
2. Irgendwie klappt es nicht, bei JLabels eine BackgroundColor einzustellen.
label.setBackground(java.awt.Color.white); wird einfach ignoriert.
setForeground funktioniert ohne Probleme.
Dieser Code erzeugt roten Text auf standard-grauem Hintergrund.
Was mache ich da falsch?

```
private JLabel createValueLabel() {
	JLabel valueLabel = new JLabel();
	valueLabel.setForeground(Color.red);
	valueLabel.setBackground(Color.white);
	valueLabel.setText(" "+values[value-1]);
		
	return valueLabel;
}
```

Danke für eure Hilfe


----------



## Beni (3. Jul 2004)

Zu 1:
Ich würde das JLabel auf ein Image zeichnen lassen, und das Image danach mit Graphics2D zeichnen guck  hier. Das sollte von der Theorie her funktionieren.

Zu 2:
Versuch mal das JLabel undurchsichtig zu machen: label.setOpaque( true _(? oder false ?)_ )


----------



## zd (3. Jul 2004)

Beni hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Zu 1:
> Ich würde das JLabel auf ein Image zeichnen lassen, und das Image danach mit Graphics2D zeichnen guck  hier. Das sollte von der Theorie her funktionieren.


Gute Idee, danke, ich werde das so versuchen.



			
				Beni hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Zu 2:
> Versuch mal das JLabel undurchsichtig zu machen: label.setOpaque( true _(? oder false ?)_ )



Das klappt so nicht, und setOpaque macht (imo) auch was anderes: Opaque sorgt dafür, dass er sämtlichen Inhalt auf das Panel quetscht, wenn Opaque false ist, kanns passieren, dass unterkomponenten ausserhalb des angezeigten Bereichs liegen.


----------



## zd (3. Jul 2004)

Uh, ich bin so blöd 
Das Label scheint schon durchsichtig gewesen zu sein (egal ob opaque true oder false ist), aber es war noch ein graues Panel drunter :/
Problem erledigt


----------



## Roar (3. Jul 2004)

zd hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Beni hat gesagt.:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



nein das stimmt nicht. Opaque heisst undurchsichtig. und setOpaque(true); macht das JLabel undurchsichtig, da JCompomnents standartmäßig durchsichtig sind. darum sollte das auch eigentlich gehen wenn du das JLabel opaque machst  ???:L komisch


----------

